
Trump moves to quit 144-year-old postal treaty - dmmalam
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45894346
======
qubax
[Dupe]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18246130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18246130)

